# Feathered feet



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Are feathered feet better for cold snowy environments?
I am about to start a breeding and was curious about that concept.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually they could be like dog paws, where the snow clumps up and forms ice balls.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Exactly what I was hoping to find out. I have 1 brahma I will keep through winter to see what happens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The feather feet collect snow. My clean legs birds made it through winter just fine but one of my feather legged guys got frost bite on his toes.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The feather feet collect snow. My clean legs birds made it through winter just fine but one of my feather legged guys got frost bite on his toes.


That's what I was looking for. That's apyl, unless she lays outstandingly this winter the brahma will likely not be kept past this winter


----------

